# Glass cleaning? Scale?



## tony2co (Dec 19, 2005)

I just bought a used tank, it is in good condition except for scale, or??? On the inside of the glass. What can I use to remove? I have tried a copper scrub pad, and a 3M green plastic scrub pad. No luck with them. Is there some other abrasive I can use, or that will not harm or leave a harmful residue?


Thanks
Tony


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have always used muriatic acid. I fill the tank, add acid- doesn't take a lot- and let it sit about 15 mins. Next drain the tank and most of the scale should ne gone, what isnt should have been softened enough to remove manually with any sort of algae scraper. More stubborn spots you can use a razor on. If you have any really bad build ups that stull wont come off, apply a little acid solution to with a cloth/sponge to further soften and then scrape. Be careful when working with acid as it can burn. 

I have found that a fairly mild solution works fine, but it is still enough to sting if you get it on your skin, so you may want to wear rubber gloves. Also, rinse the tank well when finished and let it dry thoroughly.

Warning- full strength acid can etch the glass.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This agreeing is driving me nuts! But I would have to agree with muriatic acid. Worst case scenario, you leave a bit of residue on the walls but it get dilluted with water and very slightly lowers your ph for a short period of time.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol Simpte. I've used vinger and that seemed to work fine. I just poured some in there and let it set a while, then scrubbed at it just a little and rinsed it out a lot.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont know if its safe, but ive used common rubbing alchohol before, wet down a wash cloth real nice and it cleans glass better than anything else ive ever tried, usually evaporates clean and shouldnt harm fish after. (thats what ive used to get silicone off tanks for various reasons)


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

tony2co said:


> I just bought a used tank, it is in good condition except for scale, or??? On the inside of the glass. What can I use to remove? I have tried a copper scrub pad, and a 3M green plastic scrub pad. No luck with them. Is there some other abrasive I can use, or that will not harm or leave a harmful residue?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


Is it acylic or glass? also... are there fish in there yet? (doesn't hurt to ask if there's fish in there yet. lol) :fish:


----------

